# Rehoming Ratties



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Guys

New member here. I have been recomended to come on here in the hope of someone adopting my 4 boy rats. 

Unfortunately I am having to rehome them all as I will be leaving the country in the next few months & i am gutted about it however its something i must do. 

I am trying to find someone that will want to potentially take all 4 bouys off me as they are company to each other

Theres 2 x fancy rats and 2 x rex rats - fancy rats were originally from pets at home and the rex rats were from an accidental litter off a lady in wigan.

All 4 rats are lovely little things and great handling and love to be played around with. Jynx has one eye missing and is the most confident of the lot and the others are fantastic too. 

Is anyone interested in rehoming theseguys? the future owners would love them to bits - such funny little things. 

Please pm me or reply to this post if you know of anyone that may be able to offer them a good home or yourself. 

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Where abouts are you? I am interested in the rex rats.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

aww id take them off you no problem but I think I am a bit too far away, whereabouts are you?x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

rex rats,dumbo rats,top eared rats all are fancy rats 

good luck in rehoming them,have u tried the fancy-rat.co.uk rehoming section?its full of rat lovers that i'm sure would snap up your boys.it would be a shame for them to be split if they all get on so well.


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

lolabloob - i am based in Manchester..

blade100 - yeah i have posted them on few forums but dont seem to be getting anywhere - kind of glad i didnt leave it last minute to try and rehome them really...yeah i dont really want to split them up it would be awful for them moving homes & splitting them up too  just really wary as to where they get rehomed too cause alot of people try using them for breeding purposes for reptiles etc - none of that!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you tried contacting local rescues and seeing if someone can foster them?

I would if I were local, but I have two litters on the way and dont want to risk infection.

You could try Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue - [email protected] (I think - if it doesn't work pm me and I'll look up her phone number).


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 

I am based in Manchester so could help with transport if anyone is interested!!! I'd have them myself but I've got little guys coming to me next week.

PM if you need me x


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

sweetice2010 said:


> lolabloob - i am based in Manchester..
> 
> blade100 - yeah i have posted them on few forums but dont seem to be getting anywhere - kind of glad i didnt leave it last minute to try and rehome them really...yeah i dont really want to split them up it would be awful for them moving homes & splitting them up too  just really wary as to where they get rehomed too cause alot of people try using them for breeding purposes for reptiles etc - none of that!


Where abouts in Manchester are you based?


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Have you tried contacting local rescues and seeing You could try Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue - [email protected] QUOTE]
> 
> P.S Cynthia is fab she is looking after my boys when I go on my hols!! she knows all there is to know about rats


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bump:thumbup: - These 4 lovely ratties are still looking for a forever home


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Have you tried contacting local rescues and seeing if someone can foster them?
> 
> I would if I were local, but I have two litters on the way and dont want to risk infection.
> 
> You could try Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue - [email protected] (I think - if it doesn't work pm me and I'll look up her phone number).


Hey Lisa

I tried her already she said she doesnt have the space but might get in touch when she does have space - i dont know how long that might be and im kind of desperate to rehome them now.


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

princesslea said:


> Where abouts in Manchester are you based?


Princesslea I am based in Oldtrafford - I drive so i can drop them off if needs be pretty much anywhere as long as they are going to a good home


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are some pics of the boys...

Gorgeous little things so full of character too and will make fab pets for someone still!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish the landlord would...am also in Manchester. They are scrumtious!!! xx


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

bump these boys are STILL looking for a home - anyone??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How long have they been together?

I wish I could help but I wouldn't want to take all four. Im only in Warrington...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

pm'd i could take the 4 other half will complain but he'll fall in love with them


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

I,m confused, where are you?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> I,m confused, where are you?


she's in manchester. the rats are being dropped of at mine on saturday


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> she's in manchester. the rats are being dropped of at mine on saturday


Oh you are so lucky. Though does that mean you'll have 9? Or are these the 4 you were getting for Charlie? xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh you are so lucky. Though does that mean you'll have 9? Or are these the 4 you were getting for Charlie? xx


not to sure whats happening with the other 4 tbh so it's just these 4 and charlie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> not to sure whats happening with the other 4 tbh so it's just these 4 and charlie


Oh you are so lucky! Thinking of adopting an older pair. xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

So pleased these 4 gorgeous boys have found a good home :thumbup:


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

sorry im rubbish with this forum and posting replies lol

yes they are going to rock on saturday - by the way jynx has turned into houdini - he kept escape from the cage hes done it 3 times now - and today i came up but they didnt hear me and i saw him pusihng the door open - not the side one but the one on the top!! hes so funny lol i came in the other night and saw a lil thing on the floor i was like wtf is that and then looked again and it were him lol man i will miss them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sweetice2010 said:


> sorry im rubbish with this forum and posting replies lol
> 
> yes they are going to rock on saturday - by the way jynx has turned into houdini - he kept escape from the cage hes done it 3 times now - and today i came up but they didnt hear me and i saw him pusihng the door open - not the side one but the one on the top!! hes so funny lol i came in the other night and saw a lil thing on the floor i was like wtf is that and then looked again and it were him lol man i will miss them


aww hun he sounds like a proper character  as i said i will be sending you pictures and updates of them and you can come see them  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> aww hun he sounds like a proper character  as i said i will be sending you pictures and updates of them and you can come see them  x


ERM..........you mean you will be posting them publically so we can ALL fall in love....then get jealous....then come and kidnap them  xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> ERM..........you mean you will be posting them publically so we can ALL fall in love....then get jealous....then come and kidnap them  xx


hahaha but of course x


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

aww im glad they will be going to a good home - someone wanted them off preloved pets like 2/3 people and as i said i would like to see where they will be oging etc they didnt reply - the same people owned reptiles - i wouldnt let it happen sod that!xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sweetice2010 said:


> aww im glad they will be going to a good home - someone wanted them off preloved pets like 2/3 people and as i said i would like to see where they will be oging etc they didnt reply - the same people owned reptiles - i wouldnt let it happen sod that!xx


Dont blame ya hun.. But the lad I got my last two off had a snake.. but he was a child.. and was mortified when I asked did he feed pinkies to his snake... His mum said they bought them as 3 girls period and now she knows one is male he is being chopped... xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Dont blame ya hun.. But the lad I got my last two off had a snake.. but he was a child.. and was mortified when I asked did he feed pinkies to his snake... His mum said they bought them as 3 girls period and now she knows one is male he is being chopped... xxx


Bless him! Yeah I know people who own reptiles and rodents just purely as pets! But I wouldn't give them to strangers in the same situation! xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sweetice2010 said:


> aww im glad they will be going to a good home - someone wanted them off preloved pets like 2/3 people and as i said i would like to see where they will be oging etc they didnt reply - the same people owned reptiles - i wouldnt let it happen sod that!xx


i own reptiles to 3 snakes but they wouldn't be near each other and snakes are securely in vivs and would just be pets 

been offered them other 4 boy rats as shes moving and needs to downsize she can drop the of for nothing not to sure if 9 rats would be to many i want to say yes but my mind is telling me to think about it properly but she needs to know by tuesday  dunno what to do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> *i own reptiles to 3 snakes but they wouldn't be near each other and snakes are securely in vivs and would just be pets*
> 
> been offered them other 4 boy rats as shes moving and needs to downsize she can drop the of for nothing not to sure if 9 rats would be to many i want to say yes but my mind is telling me to think about it properly but she needs to know by tuesday  dunno what to do


You were the "people" who I was talking about really 

Oh dear....I would joke about can one have too many rats....but no you do have to be practical about how many you can manage!! xx


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

i have 3 snakes a royal, a boa and a corn none of my rats go to my snakes and i take rats in too, i always assure the owner about the snakes, mine eat defrosted from the reptile shop, not my iccle biccle babies lol, i would let anyone come and see my setup for my rats, my snakes are in rubs so no escaping out of those, if someone is saying i will take them in and then you ask to see the setup i dont understand why they wouldnt let you see where your much loved pet would be living, i spoil my rats they all absolutly love banana so i get the banana crisp pieces and give them one each every cleanout as a thanks for trying to keep it clean type of treat lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> You were the "people" who I was talking about really
> 
> Oh dear....I would joke about can one have too many rats....but no you do have to be practical about how many you can manage!! xx


lmao i forget you've seen my snakes but think we only had two when you came round x

spoke to chris mentioned they'd come with cage and stuff and i'd clean them out but he said no to the other 4 said 5 is enough not sure i can convince him otherwise either :/ i went behind his back when i ot Sammy and as much he loves him he was a little mad for a while so can't really do that again


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> lmao i forget you've seen my snakes but think we only had two when you came round x
> 
> spoke to chris mentioned they'd come with cage and stuff and i'd clean them out but he said no to the other 4 said 5 is enough not sure i can convince him otherwise either :/ i went behind his back when i ot Sammy and as much he loves him he was a little mad for a while so can't really do that again


Hehe I know! Oh you got more snakes? I couldn't keep one...but I loved the feel of my sister's boa!

No probs isn't worth falling out so close to....erm...am sure something big is happening...oh yeah....YOU GETTING MARRIED!!!  xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hehe I know! Oh you got more snakes? I couldn't keep one...but I loved the feel of my sister's boa!
> 
> No probs isn't worth falling out so close to....erm...am sure something big is happening...oh yeah....YOU GETTING MARRIED!!!  xx


i have 3 now we took one in we saw advertised on internet that has a spinal kink  she's lovely tho!

haha 4 weeks today baby! :thumbup: so no can't fall out about stuff lol x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i have 3 now we took one in we saw advertised on internet that has a spinal kink  she's lovely tho!
> 
> haha 4 weeks today baby! :thumbup: so no can't fall out about stuff lol x


No you can't!! xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

there here!!!! charlie seems to be getting on well with them


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

How are they getting on ? Are they ok? Im so gutted about having to Rehome them i cried and still got a lump in my throat  I'm sure your going to look after them well though xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sweetice2010 said:


> How are they getting on ? Are they ok? Im so gutted about having to Rehome them i cried and still got a lump in my throat  I'm sure your going to look after them well though xx


awww you silly missy *cuddles* there fine hun Charlie's loving them lol x


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww glad he's got company now though but miss them so much already it's horrible  are they eating ok and drinking water? X


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sweetice2010 said:


> Aww glad he's got company now though but miss them so much already it's horrible  are they eating ok and drinking water? X


yeah they've ate quite a bit today  they'v drank as well Charlie had a little scuffle with the one that looks like him but nothin serious and there cuddling up with each other now  boys! lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Charlie keeps squeaking and chasing one of the new rats


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Charlie keeps squeaking and chasing one of the new rats


Aww no, ,maybe you need to take intos back a step.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Charlie keeps squeaking and chasing one of the new rats


Is he hurting them, there was a lot of muscle flexing and squeaking when I put the hairless boys in with my lot, it sounded terrible but it was just noise and some power grooming, they are the best of friends now.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is he hurting them, there was a lot of muscle flexing and squeaking when I put the hairless boys in with my lot, it sounded terrible but it was just noise and some power grooming, they are the best of friends now.


nope just noise thats all they seem calmer at the moment but charlie isn't oin near the others and is just stayin in what he's claimed as his corner  he seems unhappy i don't know whether to put him back on his own or not


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> nope just noise thats all they seem calmer at the moment but charlie isn't oin near the others and is just stayin in what he's claimed as his corner  he seems unhappy i don't know whether to put him back on his own or not


I really wouldnt just yet hun, it took several weeks for my gang to integrate and they did seem very miserable, they are one group now and look out for each other and play together, sleep together, groom each other etc. Have you done the smelly/sloppy food thing yet so they all smell the same and smell nice to each other?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

no i will do that in a minute! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I used tuna but left it a bit watery instead of draining all the water out, they all walked in it and got it all over themselves.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I used tuna but left it a bit watery instead of draining all the water out, they all walked in it and got it all over themselves.


haha hmmm a tuna bath sounds lovely!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww doesn't sound like it's going too bad! Congrats on your new arrivals!! xx


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> Charlie keeps squeaking and chasing one of the new rats


Aww which one ?oscar or buster one out of them? Xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sweetice2010 said:


> Aww which one ?oscar or buster one out of them? Xx


one of the black ones  but Charlie and the one that looks like him who he was having scuffles with look like friends now there curled up with each other looking all cute 

they seem calmer not heard any squeaking


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

came down this morning and charlie was cuddled up to the others  Charlies the brown and white one


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Awww so adorable  really glad they are doing well  my room is too quiet without them pants!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

quick update Charlie is ettin on with them so well now    so pleased


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> quick update Charlie is ettin on with them so well now    so pleased


:thumbup: Good boy Charlie! xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> :thumbup: Good boy Charlie! xx


niki we held him! like had him out in our hands! so so pleased with him


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> niki we held him! like had him out in our hands! so so pleased with him


Awwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: Go Charlie!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe lots of tame boys are actually having a good effect on him! xx


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

That's so cute! How are they all?.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: Go Charlie!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe lots of tame boys are actually having a good effect on him! xx


it seems like it  so pleased i love them all!



sweetice2010 said:


> That's so cute! How are they all?.


there all fine  darling there so cute! i love them sooo much


----------

